# New Outerwear Company from PNW. My review



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

hhaidar said:


> Hey everyone. I thought some people might be interested in my review of some outerwear made by a new company from the Pacific Northwest, Homeschool Snowboarding. They are a new clothing company launching for the 2011-2012 season. Anyways they were rad enough to provide me with some of their outerwear to review on my blog. The sent the With Teeth jacket and Revolve pant. I hiked 8.5 miles in them covering 4200 feet of vert at Mt Washington's Tuckerman Ravine. Weather ranged from light rain to sun to fog to windy on the headwalls. They aren't kidding about breathability...the stuff worked great. I am super impressed with the quality..moreso when considering it's their first year. I only had one day (season's done for me) to test the gear out..so I can't speak to full rain performance or durability (although it felt very rugged.)
> If your interested, check out my review here. Homeschool Snowboarding Outerwear Geeks of Shred!


Looks good, really clean design without the the pre-schooler colouring.


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah I liked it a lot...definitely fully focused on function more than anything else. The clean lines work too. I hope my post doesn't come off as spammy at all. It just seemed very cool to see a new smaller company emerging with a focus on technical rather than style, and I thought that would appeal to a number of people on the forum. When I got the chance to try their gear out I really wanted it to live up to my expectations and it did great. I will say I was sad to return it..though of course I really appreciated the opportunity to do the review. Everyone I've talked to at Homeschool has been super passionate about what they're doing and very friendly. I hope they do well!


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Just wish they did their pants in a 2xl.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks decent, not a fan of the limited color choices though.


----------



## Silver King (Nov 18, 2011)

Just a heads up for any folks looking at the Homeschool Skweetis pants. They are huuuuuge! Their waist sizing is right on but the XL I received must have had a 36" inseam. I'm 6'0" tall and with boots on I still had 3-4" of over hang. Also, the legs on these pants are extremely baggy, like XXXXXL park rat baggy, like wearing a mu'u mu'u baggy. I ordered them on special and got the bronze with black patches. Although it looks like it, those patches are not reinforcing of the knees or butt. Sadly, they had to go back. I really wanted to support their company; everything looks great on paper.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Silver King, does the bronze look orange? brown? I may get a jacket in that color...


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks good but not in my style.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Great company, designer, and materials.

The pants fit great, the jacket's and anorak are amazing. If I needed outerwear, I would buy from these guys. The colors are great.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Sick-Pow said:


> Great company, designer, and materials.
> 
> The pants fit great, the jacket's and anorak are amazing. If I needed outerwear, I would buy from these guys. The colors are great.


Yeah, I copped the jacket as it was a great deal. 

theclymb.com has a special on their stuff right now, but I managed to find one even cheaper than they have them...


----------



## Silver King (Nov 18, 2011)

Music Moves said:


> Silver King, does the bronze look orange? brown? I may get a jacket in that color...


Looks like I'm a bit late. The color reminds me of Carhartt pants, an orangish brown.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Stoke.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I actually really love the way this stuff looks to be honest. Does anyone know is there 2012/13 look book is available anywhere yet?


----------



## Silver King (Nov 18, 2011)

Music Moves said:


> Stoke.


Now, if we only had some snow....


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

^^^ It's coming .

Atr3yu, here's small peek:
Homeschool Snowboarding |Northwest Boarder | Portland Oregon Mt. Hood Snowboarding Skateboarding Surfing

And a much more in depth one :

http://www.zuzupopo.com/xe/index.ph...et=tag&search_keyword=1213&document_srl=49793


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

That catalog is probably worthy of a thread all its own...


----------

